
Mark Zuckerberg says Facebook will allow users to turn off political ads - saravana85
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/17/facebook-will-allow-users-to-turn-off-political-ads-mark-zuckerberg.html
======
chadlavi
Even if this worked, it would just mean that smarter people don't see the ads,
but they're not the ones who are most affected by them either.

~~~
Mountain_Skies
Do you think the less smart people should lose their right to vote? If not,
why do you think they should lose the right to decide for themselves what to
believe?

~~~
sushid
Why are you putting words in their mouth? The parent commenter is saying that
only the folks more susceptible to potentially misleading political ads will
be the subject to them.

~~~
chadlavi
Thank you, this is exactly what I meant. Not sure what that other commenter is
on about.

------
allears
He's being deliberately obtuse, by offering a "solution" that doesn't address
the problem.

------
jdlyga
My only use for Facebook nowadays is a community message board. My building
and my neighborhood's only real online presence is on Facebook. Totally non-
toxic, mostly people curious about restaurant recommendations, buying or
selling things, and posting pictures.

------
seattle_spring
Can they also allow users to turn off political posts?

~~~
mikevp
That's what I want -- I want all political anything, left right and center,
expunged from my FaceBook.

There's a browser plugin "Social Fixer" that can do this really well by all
accounts, but alas, almost all my facebooking is on my phone, which it doesn't
support.

------
batoure
Can I turn off political posts from my relatives?

~~~
deadwing0
There's an option in the settings somewhere that allows you to delete your
account. That's the only way I could get away from it. Other than family
dinners and the like. For those you may just have to suffer. :D

